# Brace Height for Olympic Recurve Bow



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

Just experiment. Plot your groups and see what works best. The way I plot, because I think its the easiest way (unless you have the phone program), is to get a new target face and just write the arrow number next to the hole it made. Don't simply go by points, you may have a tighter group it just won't be centered over the ten ring.

For brace height tuning I usually move a quarter inch at a time to see what works best. I shoot a 25'' riser and medium limbs, so a 68" bow and I like it best at 8 7/8". My majesty strings stretch when they're new but over time they stop stretching noticably, but I check often and adjust when necessary. I haven't played with my brace height this year though, maybe I will if I get bored enough, but I think there are a ton more important things to work on. Anywhere in the recommended range and you'll be fine.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

R - 

Tuning IS critical for consistency at longer distances, but brace height is only one and interrelated factor. Optimal brace height is dependent on arrow spine. Take two identical bows, shot by the same person, but with two different sets of arrows. One set stiffer than the other. The stiffer arrows will require a taller brace height to tune correctly (assuming the other parameters as also held constant). 

Some folks prefer a taller brace height (for more forgiveness) or a shorter one (for more speed). Either is fine, but then the other tuning parameters have to tweaked to bring it all together. The variance is GENERALLY within the manufacturer's specs. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

Viper1 said:


> R -
> 
> Tuning IS critical for consistency at longer distances, but brace height is only one and interrelated factor. Optimal brace height is dependent on arrow spine. Take two identical bows, shot by the same person, but with two different sets of arrows. One set stiffer than the other. The stiffer arrows will require a taller brace height to tune correctly (assuming the other parameters as also held constant).
> 
> ...


May I ask why the higher brace heights are more forgiving? I understand why a lower brace height provides more speed, but can't seem to understand why a higher brace height is more forgiving.


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Higher brace height = more forgiving*

Well, I will throw out my guess...because I certainly have never researched the physics of it. But all of the reading that I've done about archery and tuning seems to be very consistent. So for no other reason than years and years of testing has generally proven that lower brace heights tend to produce more flyers. I've read that most bows will have a "silent" tune at both a high and a low brace height. This silence meaning that most of the energy is being transferred into the arrow. But even at the quiet low brace height, there'd be these unexplained flyers.

So in the end, I come to the conclusion that the faster speed generated from the lower brace, amplifies smaller errors or inconsistencies in the shooters form, as the arrow is in contact with the bow for a fraction of a second longer.

But I'd love to see an actual scientific response to this, that isn't based so much on assumption, like my reasoning.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

JDT -

The two generally accepted reasons are 1. shorter "string time", ie the arrow disengages sooner, theoretically giving you less chance to mess up) and 2. the arrow at departure has a shallower angle. (The second one is debatable as I've seen it work both ways.) Some folks say that shooting a stiffer (tuned) shaft is more forgiving and that usually implies a taller brace height as well. 

Years ago, for indoor spots where speed wasn't an issue, seeing target bows with 10"+ brace heights wasn't that uncommon. 

Vipe1 out.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

10+ 
Talk about traveling as fast as the speed of smell:flame:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

SA - 

Sounds funny, but you'd be amazed watching those arrows gently arcing into the bullseye and effortlessly slapping each other time after time. Those old wooden (and metal) Hoyts, Wings, Bears, etc didn't give anything up to today's hot shot bows, not at 20 yds anyway!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> JDT -
> 
> The two generally accepted reasons are 1. shorter "string time", ie the arrow disengages sooner, theoretically giving you less chance to mess up) and 2. the arrow at departure has a shallower angle. (The second one is debatable as I've seen it work both ways.) Some folks say that shooting a stiffer (tuned) shaft is more forgiving and that usually implies a taller brace height as well.
> 
> ...


================
Hello
I have always felt a lower brace height was more demanding, on the bow hand.
I had a Back Max Mathews bow. That had a 5 1/2 inch brace height. That was very demanding, To keep from having bow hand pressure tork [ Later


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Viper1 said:


> JDT -
> 
> The two generally accepted reasons are 1. shorter "string time", ie the arrow disengages sooner, theoretically giving you less chance to mess up) and 2. the arrow at departure has a shallower angle. (The second one is debatable as I've seen it work both ways.) Some folks say that shooting a stiffer (tuned) shaft is more forgiving and that usually implies a taller brace height as well.
> 
> ...


Yep, I have a 22 year old target compound that is about 54" long and the brace height is around 9". slow but very very forgiving.


----------

